# Here's a Few More!



## sawhorseray (Oct 7, 2020)

Since I am retired I have decided that my ambition for the day is to be at least as useful as the g in lasagna. So far, so good.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## kruizer (Oct 7, 2020)

Thanks. I needed those today.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 7, 2020)

Good ones.  I gotta try that Covid test!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 7, 2020)

Ha!! I want one of those t-shirts.    
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 7, 2020)

Testing for Covid is important.  Should do it daily.
Gary


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 7, 2020)

I'm half Italian, half Scotch-Irish. Until this moment, I never realized my heritage also defines my Covid test preferences!


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 7, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> I'm half Italian, half Scotch-Irish. Until this moment, I never realized my heritage also defines my Covid test preferences!



I'm half Italian and half Irish, and single malt scotch is my favorite indulgence! RAY


----------

